# Need good ceiling vent register



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

At my cabin I like to have it cold at night but mom and dad like it warmer. I currently have the standard stamped metal register which has a closer on it but the closer does a very poor job of shutting out the air. Is there a better one out there that I can close to completely seal out the air at night and then open during the day?

This is what I currently have:


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Scott K said:


> At my cabin I like to have it cold at night but mom and dad like it warmer. I currently have the standard stamped metal register which has a closer on it but the closer does a very poor job of shutting out the air. Is there a better one out there that I can close to completely seal out the air at night and then open during the day?
> 
> This is what I currently have:


Although it's a common practice with most contractors nowadays, I personally wouldn't use a floor supply in the ceiling.
http://www.continentalindustries.com/productdetail.aspx?type=1&market=1&fam=21


----------



## jmessenger (Apr 3, 2009)

need a damper in the duckwork or that magnet stuff that comes 8x10" and cut to fit


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

jmessenger said:


> need a damper in the duckwork or that magnet stuff that comes 8x10" and cut to fit


Not sure I'd want to crawl into the attic every night just to adjust the damper.:lol::lol:


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

jmessenger said:


> that magnet stuff that comes 8x10" and cut to fit


That was going to be my suggestion too. You may be able to find it at Home Depot or Lowes. It may be in the aisle where they sell the registers and duct work. Just cut a piece to fit and stick it on when you want to close it off and peel it off when you want heat. If you want to try that and can't find any drop me a line. I have a whole roll of the stuff. I bought it to make magnetic signs for my truck. I made a couple sets but decided to just put the vinyl directly on the truck instead. It's white so it would work great. I can cut you a piece and just drop it in the mail. Looks like that's a 4x10 register.

Let me know

John


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Can we say "easy air's"


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.easyair.mb.ca/

I am sure there are other sites but this was the first that came up to give you a idea.


----------



## Bruno (Jul 14, 2009)

Marshall Campbell Company in Lapeer will have what you are looking for ask for Justin, one of the good guys. 1-810-245-7100.


----------

